# Toro Recycler Squeaking wheels



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have noticed over the last few cuts my wheels on my Toro Recycler are squeaking and getting much louder. Anyone have this issue? Is it time to replace wheels already (mower is two years old)? Plus the cut quality is getting worse in my opinion even with changing out the blades monthly with freshly sharpened ones.

I cut the lawn out back every 3-4 days at just over 1.5" and yet it leaves cut grass trails on both sides as if I was cutting once a week...

This is how it looks from a sout to north view...


This is how it looks from an east to west view (the direction I cut)...


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Have you ever greased the wheel zerks?

Is your mower deck clear of clippings?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> Have you ever greased the wheel zerks?
> 
> Is your mower deck clear of clippings?


I have not greased...what's a wheel zerk? Deck is clean...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

The regular Recycler does not have a wheel zerk.

Leaving clippings like that is very odd though. Are you cutting more than 1/3 off?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@ctrav my Timemaster starting doing the same thing but not as much clippings. I chalked it up to the yard getting really thick this time of year. Plus I was barely under the 1/3 rule most of the time. I side discharged my last two mowings and the cut looked much better. The last cut I moved the deck up a notch and it looked way better. Maybe try side discharge once to see how you like the cut quality. Mulching or discharging there will be clippings on the lawn they are just a little longer with the latter.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> The regular Recycler does not have a wheel zerk.
> 
> Leaving clippings like that is very odd though. Are you cutting more than 1/3 off?


I don't think I am but could be slightly. I'm cutting twice a week...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @ctrav my Timemaster starting doing the same thing but not as much clippings. I chalked it up to the yard getting really thick this time of year. Plus I was barely under the 1/3 rule most of the time. I side discharged my last two mowings and the cut looked much better. The last cut I moved the deck up a notch and it looked way better. Maybe try side discharge once to see how you like the cut quality. Mulching or discharging there will be clippings on the lawn they are just a little longer with the latter.


I may have to give it a try and see with side discharge...
My technique is that I mow and the following morning the sprinklers run. So the sprinklers ran this morning and her is a pic of the same area and it looks much better. Still don't like the quality of cut but such is life as I'm more focused on the front over the back this year...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > @ctrav my Timemaster starting doing the same thing but not as much clippings. I chalked it up to the yard getting really thick this time of year. Plus I was barely under the 1/3 rule most of the time. I side discharged my last two mowings and the cut looked much better. The last cut I moved the deck up a notch and it looked way better. Maybe try side discharge once to see how you like the cut quality. Mulching or discharging there will be clippings on the lawn they are just a little longer with the latter.
> ...


Some guys like the front over the back. I'm lucky that I love the back and the front that I take care of. Unless we're talking about my lawn. I'm all about the front then.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@ctrav check the gears in the wheels... see this video around the 8:36 mark.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @ctrav check the gears in the wheels... see this video around the 8:36 mark.


Much appreciated!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Much appreciated!


 :thumbup: Let us know what you find out.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Much appreciated!
> ...


Will do...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Just pulled off the rear wheels...




Im going to try some type of lube to see if it helps before just replacing since all the groves teeth are in good shape.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever greased the wheel zerks?
> ...


Whoops, sorry. I read it as Super Recycler. Never mind on the wheel greasing.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > CPA Nerd said:
> ...


Actually the wheel has a metal part not plastic so I got something to lube it and see it it helps...


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Good luck. Let us know how it works.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ctrav said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Never mind the wheels and parts are plastic...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Used this on my wheels and no more squeaking sound so all good. Now I will do my garage doors :thumbup:


----------

